# Castrate Meat Bucklings?



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

My 8 meat does will start kidding soon. If I castrate the bucklings will it slow down their growth rate? They are destined for meat market as soon as they reach 80lbs, maybe sooner.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't see why growth would be slowed down because of wethering.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

My wetherlings do grow more slowly and put weight on more slowly than my bucklings. I do not know if they dress out differently, however. Perhaps the extra weight is skeletal?

Since the auction I take them to sells by the lb, I keep them bucklings until I see them extending, then I band them.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes my auction sells per lb as well. I would like to leave the bucklings on their moms till I send them to market but don't want pregnancies with them. But I also don't want it take a lot longer to get them to market weight because of castrating.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Then perhaps do as I do, band them when you see them extending. They can't mate if they can't extend.

I wouldn't say it takes them a LOT longer, and also I don't feed for fast growth, and I don't feed corn at all. Probably @ksalvagno is correct, it doesn't make that much of a difference. Probably how you feed and keep them matters more.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmmm... I have never castrated ours - they move in with the bucks when they are 14-16 weeks old and I do believe the move/weaning stress slows them down a few weeks but I don't have data to back up that statement. I sell them closer to 50-60lbs and my buyer finishes them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Take away testosterone and it does deplete some weight gain and bulk.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

True, the testosterone helps bulk them up.
Most buyers prefer intact.


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

If you plan to butcher at 80 pounds I wouldnt bother castrating them, You will get a little more growth with them intact, they are slower maturing and you can separate them from does before they risk breeding them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Both castrating and weaning will slow down weight gain. Basically you will be trading one for the other no matter how you go. If it’s 80# your going for then I would see what brings more at the sale. Some people want unaltered animals and some want castrated. Also look into price on different sizes. I actually made more money keeping them bucks and selling off the doe at 60# then the 80# were going and that’s before you take feed into the factor


----------

